# My Computer



## Kornowski (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had enough of technology screwing things up for me, I've got Uni work that I need to be doing and other side projects. I can't have it causing more trouble than it's worth. So I'm going to sell it and buy a decent pre-built.

How much do you think I could get for it? Each part seperately please, thanks!


----------



## PabloTeK (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd say, £130 ish for the CPU, £50 for the motherboard, £50 for the RAM, £150 for both the GPU's, 7 is obviously worth naff all, £40 for the PSU, £40 for the Seagate HDD, £25 for the WD, £25 for the cooler, £60-70 for the Antec, keep the screens


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2010)

You know, if you had someone smart build it and configure it you wouldn't have this problem 

Here's a tip, if you are having issues with your computer crashing, chances are it's because of your overclock.  Return your CPU and GPU back to default clocks and I'm sure you will alleviate all of your issues.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 4, 2010)

Still does it even at stock.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 4, 2010)

i had nothing but problems with my crucial ballistix memory, there ddr2 ram turned to crap-something to do with the new chips they used!!

if you just want a pc for doing uni work, sell one of the gpu's and ballistix ram then buy yourself some good old corsair 800mhz xms2 ram so you will have a pc capable of gaming and unti work...


----------



## Aastii (Jan 4, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> i had nothing but problems with my crucial ballistix memory, there ddr2 ram turned to crap-something to do with the new chips they used!!
> 
> if you just want a pc for doing uni work, sell one of the gpu's and ballistix ram then buy yourself some good old corsair 800mhz xms2 ram so you will have a pc capable of gaming and unti work...



+1. I got a friend with 2x1GB of DDR2 Ballistix, the amount of issues he has had with them is silly.

However, those on ebay don't know that, they see 4GB of memory and want it. I sold 2x2GB PC6400 OCZ Gold Series on ebay for £60 inc. p&p (p&p was £4.95 beacuse of value, but that was special order next day within UK), so looking at about that for memory


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 4, 2010)

well belive it or not but the tracer ballistix is well sought after ram as long as its the dual sided ram...

i would never buy the ballistix again, i spent alot on mine and sold them for some cheaper kingston hyperx ram and it solved all my problems


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> Still does it even at stock.



What problems are you having exactly?  Is it crashing?  Rebooting?  Freezing?


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 4, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> i had nothing but problems with my crucial ballistix memory, there ddr2 ram turned to crap-something to do with the new chips they used!!
> 
> if you just want a pc for doing uni work, sell one of the gpu's and ballistix ram then buy yourself some good old corsair 800mhz xms2 ram so you will have a pc capable of gaming and unti work...



Yeah, I've heard a lot of things about them being bad. I'm awfully tempted to just buy some new stuff, but I don't want to incase the problem isn't the RAM. 

I don't think one 8800 would be enough, I'd probably sell them both (providing people are interested) and pick up a single card that'll perform about the same, but use less power.



Aastii said:


> +1. I got a friend with 2x1GB of DDR2 Ballistix, the amount of issues he has had with them is silly.
> 
> However, those on ebay don't know that, they see 4GB of memory and want it. I sold 2x2GB PC6400 OCZ Gold Series on ebay for £60 inc. p&p (p&p was £4.95 beacuse of value, but that was special order next day within UK), so looking at about that for memory



That's not a bad price at all! I don't know if I'd want to sell them though, since they could be faulty.



			
				[-0MEGA-];1393107 said:
			
		

> What problems are you having exactly?  Is it crashing?  Rebooting?  Freezing?



I've actually made a thread about it in the Desktop Section;
http://www.computerforum.com/167398-strange-issues-yet-again.html


----------



## Aastii (Jan 4, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> That's not a bad price at all! I don't know if I'd want to sell them though, since they could be faulty.



If you have run memtest and they showed up ok, they should be alright. If you haven't, do so and if it flags em up as bad, if they are anything like OCZ or Corsair, that is enough for them to let you RMA it


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 4, 2010)

Aastii said:


> If you have run memtest and they showed up ok, they should be alright. If you haven't, do so and if it flags em up as bad, if they are anything like OCZ or Corsair, that is enough for them to let you RMA it



I've ran Memtest in the past and they'ce come out as being good, though I'm not convinced. I've heard people's RAM passing, but when they replace it, their problems go. So I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Droogie (Jan 4, 2010)

is the computer giving you half as much trouble as the women danny? 

ANYWAY, like others have said, i'd try swapping out the ram. maybe see if you can borrow some from your school or a friend or something ?


----------



## linkin (Jan 4, 2010)

You know, it might be worth taking your computer into a repair place. tell them your problem, let them experience it, ask them to test some other RAM to confirm that's the problem.

Of course, don't let them sell you anything.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyler, Haha. Bloody is! If I ever see a robotic women, she's in for it!

I could take it to a repair place, but they'd charge a silly amount to even look at it. I'll have to see if I can borrow some RAM from somewhere and try that in it. Or just try running two sticks for now, as I think it could be due to me running 4, apparently my board doens't really like it all too much.


----------



## Dystopia (Jan 4, 2010)

If all else fails, sell the parts, and then build yourself something new?


----------



## linkin (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had trouble running 4x1GB. which is why i got 2x2GB in the mail 

so yeah try running two sticks. when i had 4 i had constant bluescreens no matter what i was doing, with a memory dump. aznd those memory dumps ended up taking a few GB out of my HDD as i cbf deleting them at the time.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 4, 2010)

I have Crucial BallistiX Tracers and they've been working great, I used to have them overclocked and never game me problems... They are double sided though.

I wouldn't recommend you buy pre-built, you simply can't fall that low lol  Nah but really, maybe just get a decent machine and leave everything on stock? 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1393107 said:
			
		

> What problems are you having exactly?  Is it crashing?  Rebooting?  Freezing?



You've obviously been missing his portfolio of threads regarding his PC giving him problems... hehehe


----------



## mep916 (Jan 5, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1393082 said:
			
		

> You know, if you had someone smart build it and configure it you wouldn't have this problem



Please tell me you're being sarcastic, because korn is more than capable of building and maintaining his own PC. More than anything else, I'd say he has a ton of bad luck. I have as well. I've had problems with so many different configurations and run into the same issues. The ballistix double sided stuff is fine (it worked well for me anyway), but the single sided DDR2 is garbage.


----------



## pies (Jan 7, 2010)

Danny if you buy a prebuilt I will save up the money just so one day I can fly over there and smack you in the mouth for such blasphemy.

Like others have said I had loads of trouble with that memory, I've had at-least two sets die on me.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 7, 2010)

pies said:


> Danny if you buy a prebuilt I will save up the money just so one day I can fly over there and smack you in the mouth for such blasphemy.
> 
> Like others have said I had loads of trouble with that memory, I've had at-least two sets die on me.



I don't want a smack from you, Chris. So, I'll forget the pre-built.

I think I need to pick up some new RAM for sure.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 11, 2010)

i swear i read somewhere that Crucial had a life time warranty on their ram, so could you try speaking to crucial?


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 11, 2010)

anbo369 said:


> i swear i read somewhere that Crucial had a life time warranty on their ram, so could you try speaking to crucial?



I've heard that somewhere, too. I'll look into it for sure.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 11, 2010)

The Seagate Barracuda 500GB would be nowhere near 40pounds. Check this:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158860


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez Kornowski you try to sell your PC and it turns into a support thread 

I am curious do you REALLY plan to buy a pre-built like some sheeple at Best Buy?


*edit*
Btw the HDD he is linking is fantastic.....I have put 1 in each of my parents systems + 1 in my own and buying 2 more for storage and not a single error...quiet...cool and fast as hell


----------



## Springy182 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> Tyler, Haha. Bloody is! If I ever see a robotic women, she's in for it!
> 
> I could take it to a repair place, but they'd charge a silly amount to even look at it. I'll have to see if I can borrow some RAM from somewhere and try that in it. Or just try running two sticks for now, as I think it could be due to me running 4, apparently my board doens't really like it all too much.



What speed were you running your RAM at? Timings?

750i/780i cant handle 4 DIMMs at the same speed it can handle 2 DIMMs, 800MHz should be fine though.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 30, 2010)

Springy182 said:


> What speed were you running your RAM at? Timings?
> 
> 750i/780i cant handle 4 DIMMs at the same speed it can handle 2 DIMMs, 800MHz should be fine though.



It was running at 800Mhz. If it can't handle four sticks, it shouldn't have four slots, Doh!
I noticed you were running 4 on your 780i?


----------

